# Ntp[solved]

## BrummieJim

Hi,

I'm having a problem setting up NTP, when I start the service I get the following error,       

/etc/init.d/ntpd start

    | * Starting ntpd ...

ntpd            |/usr/sbin/ntpd: The ``user'' option has been disabled -- built without --enable-clockctl or --enable-linuxcaps

ntpd            |ntpd - NTP daemon program - Ver. 4.2.6p3

ntpd            |USAGE:  ntpd [ -<flag> [<val>] | --<name>[{=| }<val>] ]...

ntpd            | * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/ntpd'

ntpd            | * Failed to start ntpd                                  [ !! ]

ntpd            | * ERROR: ntpd failed to start

Any ideas why this is happening,

JimLast edited by BrummieJim on Mon Jan 16, 2012 11:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

You used the user option in your configuration, but installed net-misc/ntp[-caps].  You should reinstall net-misc/ntp with USE=caps.

----------

## BrummieJim

Thanks very much, all fixed now!

James

----------

